# Melbourne Cube Days 2016



## TimMc (Oct 3, 2016)

*Date: *November 5-6, 2016
*Time: *9:00am to 5:00pm
*Venue: *Camberwell Grammar School (Foyer)
*Events: *2-7, OH, BLD
_Possible events: _4 BLD, 5 BLD, MBLD
Max 100 competitors.

Thanks Camberwell Grammar School for hosting us!

For more info and registration:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneCubeDays2016/

Tim.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm there. Shame about lack of Clock though


----------



## RhysC (Oct 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I'm there. Shame about lack of Clock though



r u asking to get shot by dene

No seriously this should be fun. Why no FMC though? Maybe since we have 4 delegates it's time for an FMC Australia?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 4, 2016)

RhysC said:


> r u asking to get shot by dene
> 
> No seriously this should be fun. Why no FMC though? Maybe since we have 4 delegates it's time for an FMC Australia?


mate dene is delegating my comp in Christchurch with Clock  unless he hasn't realised clock is on the list of events.......
I am looking forward to this comp though


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> I'm there. Shame about lack of Clock though


Cos it's Melbourne *cube* days.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 4, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Cos it's Melbourne *cube* days.


I can dream. I did ask Dene if melbourne cube days could be in Sydney this year


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 4, 2016)

Registered for my first competition!


----------



## ottozing (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll be there. Haven't been to a Melbourne comp in over half a year so it's about time


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 4, 2016)

Love your profile pic Jay!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> Registered for my first competition!


The times to beat: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MAJO02


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll be going, it's a shame there won't be FMC for @RhysC


----------



## RhysC (Oct 12, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> I'll be going, it's a shame there won't be FMC for @RhysC



@Tommy Kiprillis I'm not competing lol, might turn up though


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Oct 12, 2016)

oh ok, well @Altha is going to get BLD OcRs


----------



## Altha (Oct 13, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> oh ok, well @Altha is going to get BLD OcRs


I haven't done 3bld in a comp since March so I have no idea how I'll go officially atm but I'd be happy with any sub 30 single. But ofc either of the OcRs would be cool too 

Also I'm only going to practise all of the other bld events the day before the comp if they are put on the schedule so expect nothing great out of those  (cos yr 12 exams)


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Oct 14, 2016)

There's so many blind events... I hope there's 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2.

Oh and will kilominx be held at any competitions in 2017?


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Oct 15, 2016)

Slowto Speedy said:


> I hope there's 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2.


There will be, since it's a 2 day comp lol


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 15, 2016)

iM HOPING FOR 4 rounds of 3x3 lol


----------



## ottozing (Oct 16, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> iM HOPING FOR 4 rounds of 3x3 lol



Literally no chance. 99 people registered, 100 limit, not everyone is doing 3x3 because they're lame.


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Oct 16, 2016)

Tommy Kiprillis said:


> There will be, since it's a 2 day comp lol


 Phew.. I might actually make it to finals for 2x2 if I dont stuff up -_-


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 16, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Literally no chance. 99 people registered, 100 limit, not everyone is doing 3x3 because they're lame.


3x3 is so meh its whoever screws up the least


----------



## Altha (Oct 16, 2016)

ottozing said:


> not everyone is doing 3x3 because they're lame.


lol soz


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 16, 2016)

Altha said:


> lol soz



If you are that good at BLD then you are forgiven


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 6, 2016)

fz 1.37.85 6x6 mean


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Poor Dene missed out on finals for multiple events.
Also, 2/3 was second place in MBLD!! Why didn't I go?!?!

Edit: Faz got 0.02 off OcR in 2nd round!!!!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 6, 2016)

fz 5x5 41.27


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 6, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> fz 5x5 41.27


Oh my, he really wants it to be sub 40 huh.


----------



## sqAree (Nov 6, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> fz 5x5 41.27



Wow, wasn't UWR like 43 some seconds ago? ^^


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Unbelievable!!! So far, 6 world records have been beaten this weekend!


----------



## RhysC (Nov 6, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> fz 5x5 41.27



Wow, I'm sure he owes a ton to the scrambler!!!!!


----------



## Altha (Nov 6, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Unbelievable!!! So far, 6 world records have been beaten this weekend!


then mats valk casually gets a 4.74 wr single with vls+pll skip ok then


----------

